

Live stream with interpretation into 61 different languages - mdturnerphys
http://www.lds.org/general-conference/live/languages?lang=eng

======
mdturnerphys
I am LDS, but I'm honestly not trying to proselyte by posting this (so let's
not make this into a comment thread about religion, please?). As an armchair
linguist, I just think it's really neat to be able to hear the same material
in this many different languages, live.

Does anyone know of any other events like this, where speech is interpreted
into tens of languages live (and broadcast)? It looks like the UN General
Assembly is only interpreted into ~10 languages.

